# MAR 7/8 7nts SE FLA/Pompano Bch Stud/1BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Mar 3, 2014)

** need stud/ 1br mar 7/8 for 7 nites!!
Whatchagot?
Need pompano bch/ft laud bch or south-

pls call jill asap - 904-40-7019


----------



## Kola (Mar 5, 2014)

*March 8 -15 studio*

I can't offer you Pompano Beach but I have a studio at
Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village 
Cape Coral, FL 33914
5 star resort,
Sat, March 8 - 
Sat, March 15, 2014 

Sent you PM


----------

